# Potential Cloverfield Videogame?



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 15, 2018)

A second ago, I google searched the Bad Robot logo to meme at Nexus and I stumbled across this.

www.pcgamesn.com: Star Wars director J.J. Abrams is going to start making games

Went and looked up other articles to confirm it
I'm just gonna link to the search because I'm lazy

Cloverfield 4 might end up coming out as a videogame.
I actually feel slightly excited about that. :u


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Dec 24, 2018)

I like the idea of this. Also possibly a good Star Trek game?


----------

